# Cat litter??



## Ashley B (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a litter box for my 2 month old Rex rabbit. He is now litter trained and uses his litter box every hour or so. Can I use cat litter? I know it's bad for them if they eat it but my litter-box has wire so that the droppings fall through it. He won't be able to eat or or anything. Please help me!! :?

-Ashley


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 17, 2011)

The dust in cat litter is bad for rabbit's respiratory systems. Have you tried the pine pellets? (Feline Pine, etc.)

Rue


----------



## Ashley B (Aug 17, 2011)

I have Aspen bedding/litter but it's hard to clean. I have to dump it out everytime I clean it. I also have cat litter at my house so it's more convinit Baorry bout my spelling


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, sometimes what's convenient isn't always what's best. Have you looked into the Feline Pine? Apparently it makes great cat litter too. 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 17, 2011)

NATURAL based cat litter that is made with Corn or soy or wheat IS safe, but ONLY those types of litters. They are typically very expensive, but they are 100% safe. They do not give off silica dust because their made from grains, Clay based litters give off this, but people cant seem to figure out that there actually is a difference between sand litters and these grain based litters :rollseyes.
Litters like Words best cat litter, Swheat Scoops are made from corn and wheat, they are EDIBLE, and Flushable. and because... once again... their made from grains their dust IS safe, its no different then the dust from your hays or rabbits food, because whats in your rabbits food?
These litters are clumping and make scooping the bunnys box in the morning quite easy, but once again they are expensive. And if the litter you have in your house isnt one of these natural grain litters, dont use it plain and simple. Dont use other loose sandy cat litters , because not onlyare those litters dangerous for your rabbit, but their dangerous for you and your cat.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, there is some debate over whether the corn and wheat based litters can cause compaction, so at this pointI don't recommend them. But I can definitely recommend the Feline Pine.Ithink, when most people say "cat litter", they mean the clumping clay litters that are still predominately sold in pet shops.

JMVHO

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 17, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Well, there is some debate over whether the corn and wheat based litters can cause compaction, so at this pointI don't recommend them. But I can definitely recommend the Feline Pine.Ithink, when most people say "cat litter", they mean the clumping clay litters that are still predominately sold in pet shops.
> 
> JMVHO
> 
> ...


Their actually pretty good when they go through the system, my rat has eaten more then twice her body weight in litter and nothing has come from it, and some of the litters have addatives in them that prevent the animals from eating it, but they are safe and especially with how they react when in the body, while they clump when urine hits them, they just fall apart and digest real easily when ingested or flushed. I just wish more people would do research on these amazing litters and stop lumping them in with those disgusting clumping clay litters everyone buys at the pet stores.

And I know, myself, like the OP, hate having to dump out the litter body daily, so much easier to just scoop the cats then scoop the bunnys and it all goes in 1 little bag. But from the sounds of it they probably only have the clay stuff with they I will agree with everyone is a danger for everyone.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 17, 2011)

I use the pine pellets and have no problem scooping--except I do it backward. I scoop out the good litter, then dump the rest. 

I understand what you're saying, and I do recognize that there are different types of cat litter, but I've read a few instances of the corn litter causing impactions.I'll do more reading on it. Maybe there've been more studies done on it since I last looked into it (about 2 years ago). Until then, I just can't recommend it.

But everyone has to make up their own minds!

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Aug 24, 2011)

I use Exquisicat Paper Pellets. Retains odor well for my unneutered boy.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 25, 2011)

I use wood stove pellets. It is cheep enough that I don't mind dumping the box when needed. It is great at taking care of smells and is safe. As a bonus it can be used as is on plants as a non-burning fertalizer.


----------



## Steph16 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have used yesterday's news and the ferret version. 

But I now use fresh and Comfy for his litter. It absorbs the urine really well and he digs in it, but never eats it. I also throw some in with the cat's litter to, where he pee's and it work great with him too.


----------

